#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  Students visa for Canada-How to apply for visa in Canada-Visa application for Canada

## lovejain

_Hi! This is Lovely, an education expert for education in Canada.I have written about education in Canada,what you all students need to know before you plan to study in Canada
_*
Students Visa for Canada

*Canada provides a quality world class education to a large number of students who come from diverse culture and country.
Students come here not only for higher education ,they also come here to learn English or French .The student Visa allows the students to study in Canada .



 For students eyeing to study in Canada, getting a visa is one of the foremost tasks that need to be done. Getting a student visa to Canada is relatively a simple process, compared to other nations, only if you know what is required from you. Programs that last for six months or less do not require a student visa and can be studied through Canada visitors visa. 

If you meet the requirements of the Canadian Immigration Act and Regulations successfully, you would need two months for the entire visa processing procedure. For applying for a study permit in Canada, go through the following steps for submission of application for student visa.

*Obtain Study Permit Forms*
You will first have to get a study permit or student visa form from the Canadian Embassy, High Commission, or Canadian Education Centre, in your country of origin. Alternatively, you can also download the application form from the internet. The completed application form, along with all required documents, must be submitted to the immigration section of the concerned office, from where you brought the form. The documents you present while applying should either be original or Xerox copies notarized and witnessed by a notary public, a magistrate, or the Canadian Immigration Officer, and accompanied by the duplicate copies.

Foreign applicants must show their intention to study, provide proof of acceptance and enrolment at an accredited institution, proof of sufficient funds and sufficient ties to return to their home country once they have completed their studies. Once granted, a student visa will allow applicants to experience Canada's high-quality education system, state of the art research facilities, and broad post-graduate employment opportunities.

*Student/Study Visa Basic Requirements*The Canadian Student visa allows foreign students to take advantage of Canada's world-class education system. The specific requirements for the Student visa will vary depending on the selected level of study, the applicant's educational background, and their country of citizenship.
Applicants will generally require:
Proof of acceptance and enrolment to an accredited academic institution in Canada;Possess a valid passport/travel document, and provide proof of financial support;Ties to their home country and evidence of their intention to leave Canada at the end of their studies.In addition, applicants must ensure that they are criminally and medically admissible to enter Canada and be willing to undergo a medical examination, as required.

*Student/Study Visa Entitlements*Many educational institutions offer awards, scholarships, and bursaries to international students on a competitive basis. An applicant who is granted a student visa is eligible to work on-campus throughout the school year, allowing them to earn money towards tuition, explore Canada's diverse landscape, and gain valuable Canadian work experience. 

In addition, they may be entitled to apply for Off-Campus Work visa after 6 months. In most cases, foreign students are entitled to apply for a Post-Graduation Work visa, enabling them to remain in Canada for up to three years in some cases. It may also be possible have their permanent residence application processed in tandem, allowing them to work and live in Canada permanently.
_If You have any query regarding the education in Canada.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them_





  Similar Threads: How to apply for visa in US - Visa application process for US UK Student VISA Rules - Experts advice for VISA for Higher Education in UK

----------


## shadow warrior

Came across this* 1 minute* *video*on *YouTube* regarding *Timeline for applying to Canada*. Have given the *link belo*w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNAllXUNzPM

----------


## sharansingh

Thank you for this video.It will help student for Canada visa.Most of the travel agents are fraud. and make fraud case for applying visa.

----------

